# New Polk SurroundBar 50



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Very cool looking bar

Yep good deals with referb polks on ebay, can't tell em from brand new.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

I hate to poo-poo on the parade...

Good speakers, but not even worth the refurb price. I just built a pair of floor towers with 2-8" Polks each. Total ~$100 USD and made my old Kenwood come alive. The Surroundbar could be built for around $250 with the "proper" crossover network. The cost is in the design and crossover. The speakers are actually pretty basic outsource and are used by other brands as well. 

Good find, though!

:thumbup:

Oh, and looks like you have the receiver to run those - that would be more important than the brand of speakers.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

DIYtestdummy said:


> I hate to poo-poo on the parade...
> 
> Good speakers, but not even worth the refurb price. I just built a pair of floor towers with 2-8" Polks each. Total ~$100 USD. The Surroundbar could be built for around $250 with the "proper" crossover network. The cost is in the design and crossover. The speakers are actually pretty basic outsource and are used by other brands as well.
> 
> ...


Building a box and putting speakers in it is one thing, a-la car audio. Building something that will be mounted at the focal point of the room is another. 

For a passive soundbar, beyond crossovers you need the capacitors/resistors/etc that will provide the proper delay on the surround channels, especially with an SDA [as Polk calls it] type of technology, where it does not use bouncing off of walls to create surround effect. 

Obviously for cost of materials, you can build it yourself for less - someone has to make profit when they sell something. I would be interested to see your floor-speaker builds though, it's something I considered for my basement.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope - it's really the same concept, just different frequency:space values. Most TV's these days process the sound and image better than these soundbars. I could go on about surround systems, but you are set up pretty well and don't need all that junk.

Here are my DIY Polks (soon to be finished and up for sale):

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47a0df23b3127ccef9513f33834100000030O02AZN2Tlm5Ysge3nwY/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D720/ry%3D480/

These are a transmission-line design, so don't let the size fool you. It's scarey when sounds bouce off things and make you think there's something else in the room! And THEN you turn the surround sound on...



Oh, and Polk Audio is closing out, maybe even for good, hence all the great deals. Get 'em while you can!


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

to bad on the close of buisness i like their stuff, have 5 satelites w/ two subs pushed with sony


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

There are a lot of "Eosone" branded loose speakers on eBay right now too - which was Polk's "Bestbuy brand" of a few years ago.


----------

